# Kittens adopted by Bunny



## Michaela (Nov 20, 2007)

Saw this on the news today, so cute! hehe

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7101506.stm

There's a video at the top right of the page too.


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 20, 2007)

Adorable!!:big kiss:to summer the rabbit!


----------



## timetowaste (Nov 20, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 20, 2007)

What a sweet bunny! She didn't even care that the one was nibbling on her ear!

She's so cute too!


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 20, 2007)

OMG. So cute!:bunny18


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 21, 2007)

awww adorable!:shock::biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you imagine her teaching them to binky? BaaaahI wouldn't be able to rehome them. Lol. Too cute. Love the bunny.


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.wayodd.com/bunny-adopts-litter-of-six-kittens/v/8512/


----------

